# Competition Pork Re-run!



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Got home late and the family wanted BBQ.  Lucky me, I had two bags of a practice run of "Competition Pork" that, Finney, Woody and myself are gonna fear a hurricane to turn this coming weekend at SOTB!  THIS, is the best BBQ I've ever made or eaten, win or lose!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Can you increase the Font on that sandwich.  I can ALMOST smell it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some virginny thing


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some *virginny thing*



 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] 



It's "slaw", aka- cole slaw!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks good larry!!


			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some virginny thing


I might be wrong but I think it is slaw.

Chris


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":58rhm105]is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some *virginny thing*



 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] 



It's "slaw", aka- cole slaw!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif][/quote:58rhm105]

Seriously, I guess the cole slaw looks like the potato salad, which I am assuming what the side is


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some virginny thing



That would be Slaw.  That is how it is done here is Arkansas also.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Looks good larry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that's what I was hopin it was, but it looks like the side......whatever it is, it looks tasty  :P


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 28, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":11ahjxmb]is that potato salad on the sandwich??? that's gotta be some virginny thing



That would be Slaw.  That is how it is done here is Arkansas also.[/quote:11ahjxmb]

well thats how we do it here in kansas but again, it looked like the side.....leave me alone  [smilie=a_peek.gif]  anyway, I;m goin home to have some chopped brisket  [smilie=hump.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the same thing tonight Larry minus the potato salad! Looks good buddy!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 29, 2006)

Goood looking food Dude!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that Marzetti slaw? I tried a PP sandwich with it before and was purty good!


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good buddy.  
Everyone should fear us....  And this time, because of the great [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  entry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Is that Marzetti slaw? I tried a PP sandwich with it before and was purty good!



Dale, it's Food Lion cole slaw..........I was in a hurry!!  Normally I do the Marzettis Slaw Dressing and it is indeed very good stuff!  I've also tried Maries Slaw Dressing and it is equally good as well!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim Cook said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> What the heck are those lumps in that Slaw ?
> Please don't tell me they are  Rhutabagas.



I think you are referring to the "potato salad".


----------



## Griff (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim Cook said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> What the heck are those lumps in that Slaw ?



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. Like others I first thought potato salad.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Guys... slaw on the sandwich... potato salad beside the sandwich :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jim Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I'm not the only d.a. around here  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 29, 2006)

Ruin good BBQ by putting slaw on it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just good ol vinegar/pepper sauce and hot sauce... slaw goes on the SIDE


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

Gary, don't make me ride up there and kill you.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Ruin good BBQ by putting slaw on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who puts vinegar/pepper sauce and hot sauce on good bbq? that's how you ruin it. how bout some nice  [smilie=hump.gif]  thick  [smilie=hump.gif]  kc style  [smilie=hump.gif]  bbq sauce  [smilie=hump.gif]  now that's good eatin


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Gary, don't make me ride up there and kill you.



I aint worried.. all i ever hear is  "cappy don't leave myrtle beach"

think about it.. you have good hot pig meat chopped/pulled on a bun nice and tasty.. then you toss on a big ol heap of cold cabbage... blaaaaachhh.. makes me wanna barf


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 29, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":17k9fncy]Ruin good BBQ by putting slaw on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who puts vinegar/pepper sauce and hot sauce on good bbq? that's how you ruin it. how bout some *nice  [smilie=hump.gif]  thick  [smilie=hump.gif]  kc style  [smilie=hump.gif]  bbq sauce  *[smilie=hump.gif]  now that's good eatin[/quote:17k9fncy]

well... i guess i can't fault that one too much... but a heap of cold cabbage.. come on...yuck


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2t7y164n][quote="Gary in VA":2t7y164n]Ruin good BBQ by putting slaw on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who puts vinegar/pepper sauce and hot sauce on good bbq? that's how you ruin it. how bout some *nice  [smilie=hump.gif]  thick  [smilie=hump.gif]  kc style  [smilie=hump.gif]  bbq sauce  *[smilie=hump.gif]  now that's good eatin[/quote:2t7y164n]

well... i guess i can't fault that one too much... but a heap of cold cabbage.. come on...yuck[/quote:2t7y164n]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":aixt0pvp][quote="Gary in VA":aixt0pvp]Ruin good BBQ by putting slaw on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who puts vinegar/pepper sauce and hot sauce on good bbq? that's how you ruin it. how bout some *nice  [smilie=hump.gif]  thick  [smilie=hump.gif]  kc style  [smilie=hump.gif]  bbq sauce  *[smilie=hump.gif]  now that's good eatin[/quote:aixt0pvp]

well... i guess i can't fault that one too much... *but a heap of cold cabbage.. come on...yuck*[/quote:aixt0pvp]

agreed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Gary, don't make me ride up there and kill you.



I'm gonna do a drive by on my way to Myrtle on Thursday morning!  Might even pick up a turkey or two.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 29, 2006)

You guys have it all wrong!!!!!!!!!

BBQ pork in a warm tortilla with homemade green chilies. Burrito style!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> You guys have it all wrong!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BBQ pork in a warm tortilla with homemade green chilies. Burrito style!



It's not your fault you live in California....we'll let the 'pork in a tortilla'
thing just slide helen  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 29, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":k2daitg6]You guys have it all wrong!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BBQ pork in a warm tortilla with homemade green chilies. Burrito style!



It's not your fault you live in California....we'll let the 'pork in a tortilla'
thing just slide helen  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif][/quote:k2daitg6]

Slaw is just NASTY.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

ok Larry, you kill do the Virginia killin's and I'll drive west to KC and California...meet you back at the beach with the scalps.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok Larry, you kill do the Virginia killin's and I'll drive west to KC and California...meet you back at the beach with the scalps.



come on out cappy, we'll show you how your spose to  q!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be listening to sultans of swing while I pour your thick,
flavor-covering bbq sauce down the drain. 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *I will be listening to sultans of swing* while I pour your thick,
> flavor-covering bbq sauce down the drain. 8)



how is that NOT the best tune in the world?? [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I will be listening to sultans of swing while I pour your *thick,
> flavor-covering bbq sauce down the drain. *8)



that's ok, I'll just order more rev's sauce  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

I made a couple of cd's to listen to during the comp
this weekend...Sultans made the cut.

Ever hear the Local Hero soundtrack?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I made a couple of cd's to listen to during the comp
> this weekend...Sultans made the cut.
> 
> *Ever hear the Local Hero soundtrack*?



Have I? you're talkin to the u.s. authority on dire straits. if you like local hero, check out last exit to brooklyn, or cal, or princess bride or any other soundtracks he put out, they're phenomonal


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

that's the only one I've got.  Might have to make a purchase.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that's the only one I've got.  Might have to make a purchase.



I'd go for the Cal. It may be hard to find but it's more celtic and irish than last exit to brooklyn which is more orchestra like. What you might want to do is pick up the one called Screenplaying.  http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=hcpwbk ... o1oz3CxMTC

it's got tracks from Cal, Local Hero, Princess Bride and Last Exit to brooklyn. the best songs from the 4 films....that's the one to get


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

I look for it...I'm sure Amazon has it.


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Too bad there's not a moderator to get this topic back on track. [smilie=threadjacked.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Too bad there's not a moderator to get this topic back on track. [smilie=threadjacked.gif]



I was waiting for that........is that tater salad on that sandwich??  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------

